# SP; Krauss-Maffei ML4000



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Check this out, I like it but its a might expensive for a body shell, side frames and instructions.... Even still this would be a neat project!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20076066680...1438.l2649


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob did the Shark after that. First run of them sold out, I think. I have one on the way, soon I hope!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool.

Not sure what the kits were priced at originally, but they are hard to get now being sold out. I don't think anyone has posted pictures of a painted and finished model yet. I'll have to do a Google images search to see.


I like the dynamometer car behind the locos in that SP prototype photo


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob is taking names for a second run, you could contact him. May be a second run on the sharks, but not sure about that.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Who is Rob and how do you get hold of him?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can see about the making of the ML 4000 on G scale Central(UK G scale site) 

http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m5148.aspx 

Rob Fern made the master, his email is: [email protected]


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

The original kit cost was around $560.00 I read somewhere, the kits were produced in 2009 if I recall. A pair or three of these would make for a great flat land train apparently they fare well in the mountains... 

Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to admit I was tempted by the Ebay ad but coming up with power trucks has kept me away. According to one of Rob's posts the wheel basee should be 120mm. I'm guessing that is the two outer axles but not sure. I don't think the USA or Aristo blocks would work. It sure would have looked good with all my other S.P. locos from that same time period.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They were using some LGB blocks, as I recall.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I did find a drawing. It looks like the axle spacing is 5' 8 7/8". That works out to about 122mm overall if I'm correct. Thats quite a bit shorter than any of the USA or Aristo blocks.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, this is what some used, putting discs over the spoked wheels. 
Piko power block (PK36103, from the US steam loco. 
read here: 
http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/tm.aspx?high=&m=73453&mpage=1#73469


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry,
The Piko motor blocks are listed at $84.79 each. I'm also wondering what the dimensions are on MTH 1/32 bocks but don't have any to measure.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, food for thought, - although I realize the work involved might be beyond most interest levels and/or comfort zones... 

I was asked to come up with a motor block for this project by a potential customer... As Some may recall I have bashed the USA trucks several times in recent years, See The DDA40X loco thread... 

Need hard data here tho folks.. this is what I was given, 35 mm wheel diam. & 120 mm wheel base for a 3 axle truck.. 

What do I know from past projects: SD40-2 wheels are smaller than scale 40 in.,.. so nix them. SD70M wheels are correct at 42-44 in, but the PA wheel sets are a 40" wheel and are correct!! 

Yes, a USA truck is over 3/4 in. too long for this project.. 

So IF ... a SD70 block is used 
it would need to be shorter.. 

1. motor and rear main axle - unchanged 
2. mid axle un-powered - no gear train,.. moved as close as poss. to electric motor, real tight here !!!!! 
3. forward pivot - gone,,,, nada 
4. make the front axle rigid to frame, and closer to motor also..flywheel still in use tho 

SO the results are, 

2 powered axles on a rigid frame that should get around a circle tighter than 60" radius ( a 4 axle can do this now I hear ) so 3 axles maybe 48" - 54" radius... just an idea here.. 
Again, as in my three axle dual motor truck, the mid axle can be suspended to avert disaster. 

I throw this out for discussion. 
I do not have data for the loco bolster truck wheel base, which is the controlling issue for the real turning radius in a completed chassis. 

This is a BIG IF but is a good place to start, and possible! decent power with good bearing support of the axles!! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I received this detailed note from across the pond, indirectly from Rob Fern... as follows... 

"You can use the PIKO 0-6-0 chassis, putting one at each end, they are about 
1/4 inch too short though but you can't see much behind the big side frames. 
Or you can use the LGB Alco diesel trucks but these can be expensive and 
they are fractionally too long!! My personal choice is to make your own 
truck mechanisms using available parts, the problem is the ML4000 has a VERY 
short wheelbase and nothing fits it exactly."


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Locomotive block sizes Here:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/MLS-kitbashing-guide.html 


MTH is there. Looks like the 3 axle truck could work.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

nice reference, thanks Jerry!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

However - did not MTH sell out ..? may not be help full, if so...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH is still there, might call about parts. I think Rob may have a kit or two left, might contact him. He was thinking about a second run on them, so you could get your name down for one. I see the ebay one sold for $1000 on a buy it now. I think the kits were about $500.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guy must have wanted it awful bad to pay that kind of price. Did it come with the power trucks? Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
I don't think the Ebay unit sold. No bids at all,even at $800.00. Doing one of these really intrigues me but not starting at $800.00. Buy the time trucks were purchased,Airwire,Phoenix,TCS for gyra lights,etc it would be a very expensive diesel.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess you are right Paul. If you really want one, contact Rob at the above email, he is collecting names for a second run of them I think.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I contacted Rob; he needs $806.00 for a kit shipped to USA. They have to be produced and has a few interested parties on the hook now, if a few more kits are requested he can do a small run. 

I really want a couple these beasts, but as Paul suggested the overall cost for parts to complete the kit and equip with sound, decoder and trucks likely trumps $600.00 before it’s all said and done. $1,400.00 is a lot of cabbage for a single resin cast engine, odd or not IMO. I'll have to ponder this purchase, thing is I want two of them...... 

Michael


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess he is ready to go, just waiting for payment up front. He had some problems on the first run, with people saying they wanted one but then did not pay after they were made. Can't blame him for wanting payment up front.


----------

